# Hotchkiss sways. Good?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys, just wanted to get your opinions on Hotchkiss sways. How is 279 as a price also? High, low? Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot to say these are for a Z33, that's why I put this thread here. 
Thanks!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I have heard from numerous people that they are good. However, the 350evo sways aren't too much more and are solid, not hollow like the Hotchkis.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Solid = heavier

Hotchkis sways do exactly what they are supposed to do, reduce roll. I love mine, and the adjustablity is s bonus.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Cool, thanks for the advice guys, how bout the price? Is 279 a good deal?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I think i paid $275, but I found a $268 for you.

http://www.i-m-racing.com/hospswba35.html


----------

